# bowhunting migratory birds?



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

i'm curious, does anyone bow hunt for migratory birds? How'd you make out? Strategies? Etc.
Seems like it could be fun and challenging.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

In the past we have setup just inside a stand of corn and have also tried blinds. 
Due to wind conditions on the days we were out the birds would not land by us. 
Although, when in the corn, the birds would land at a distance and work their way over to us. 
They will not land unless they feel they can abort the landing...that is why they would land so far from the corn.

*Member of the hunt team*








*The homeless guy in the corn with the fire did not help. lol!*








*Beautiful sunrise...*








Although not successful on this hunt we had a blast!
Good luck!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Finding a spot where the birds want to be naturally and where they have been landing for the past few days makes things a lot easier. Setting up away from any standing corn edge or standing fence lines gives the birds more confidence that things are ok and they are more likely to land with less circling. Set up a few decoys, practice your calling ( this is very important ) and if you can get permission to do so digging a pit blind where you can either be standing if your an ambitious shoveller or the kneeling position is also awesome. Setting the decoys around you and slightly behind you with the wind at your back will have honkers landing right on you. You will only need the 20 yard pin. When they first land they will be a little nervous so give them a few seconds to settle then slowly rise to the shooting position with the bird picked out you want to shoot first and all eyes on it as you come to full draw and have at her. If the bird catches your motion it will usually turn its head and look right at you but still it will hesitate long enough for you to get a shot. Now comes the decision, are you going for head and neck shots only or do body shots count. Depends on who you hunt with and what kind of side bet you have going. I have not done this for years, actually I did it way before I got involved in compound bow shooting but I was into duck and goose hunting and a lot of calling so I had fun a few times with an old recurve bow. Got a few, missed a few but it is a lot of fun. Then if you have the safe distance for shooting in the air it is also fun to quickly reload and get a second arrow at one as the others start to take off. This takes a bit of practice but you will get the hang of it. Heck come on out to the Running Bear shoot at the North Bay bowhunters in August and you can get some practice at some moving target shooting.
Hey ******* Hillbilly you gonna be at the Saugeen shafts shoot this Sunday. See ya there if you are.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Moosetalker said:


> Finding a spot where the birds want to be naturally and where they have been landing for the past few days makes things a lot easier. Setting up away from any standing corn edge or standing fence lines gives the birds more confidence that things are ok and they are more likely to land with less circling. Set up a few decoys, practice your calling ( this is very important ) and if you can get permission to do so digging a pit blind where you can either be standing if your an ambitious shoveller or the kneeling position is also awesome. Setting the decoys around you and slightly behind you with the wind at your back will have honkers landing right on you. You will only need the 20 yard pin. When they first land they will be a little nervous so give them a few seconds to settle then slowly rise to the shooting position with the bird picked out you want to shoot first and all eyes on it as you come to full draw and have at her. If the bird catches your motion it will usually turn its head and look right at you but still it will hesitate long enough for you to get a shot. Now comes the decision, are you going for head and neck shots only or do body shots count. Depends on who you hunt with and what kind of side bet you have going. I have not done this for years, actually I did it way before I got involved in compound bow shooting but I was into duck and goose hunting and a lot of calling so I had fun a few times with an old recurve bow. Got a few, missed a few but it is a lot of fun. Then if you have the safe distance for shooting in the air it is also fun to quickly reload and get a second arrow at one as the others start to take off. This takes a bit of practice but you will get the hang of it. Heck come on out to the Running Bear shoot at the North Bay bowhunters in August and you can get some practice at some moving target shooting.
> Hey ******* Hillbilly you gonna be at the Saugeen shafts shoot this Sunday. See ya there if you are.


Great advice on bird hunting right here!
PM sent Moosestalker.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to make everyone aware of this. According to the Migratory Bird hunting regulations, under types of equipment that can be used, Section 15a, you may only use a long-bow for migratory bird hunting. Recurves, compounds and Crossbows are not allowed for waterfowl hunting. There has been some discussion about amending the current law, but so far, this is the rule.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

In the interpretation section a " long bow " includes the use of a recurve bow and a compound bow.
Crossbows are prohibited for hunting migratory game birds.
Nice pics lol!!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification crazy moose. That is the case now. Recurves and compounds are considered longbows. When I worked archery retail, that was different. We had a conservation officer come to the store a few years back and asked us to make sure our customers know the rule. He came across some guys that were using compounds and at that time, they were not longbows.

For those who will hunt the late goose season in Feb, good luck.


----------

